
Ask HN: Travelling to another state on behalf of the company? - feliperuiz
Two days ago my manager invited me and two other guys from my team to a meeting with the CTO. Two guys from another team had been invited as well. Basically there are a lot of problems technology-wise in our office in another state. This office concentrates mostly the commercial and financial departments, and for some reason we have a grand total of zero developers there. Well, we have one now, there&#x27;s this guy that has been travelling there every week for the past two or three months to fix all the problems, but he&#x27;s not being able to handle it all by himself. So they called that meeting to see if one of us five wanted to go there and help. They&#x27;d cover all the expenses, we&#x27;d need to go there every week for an unforeseen amount of time and stay there the whole week.<p>Would you do it or not, and why? Would you ask for any additional compensation?
======
brudgers
If it seems like an interesting experience, go for it. If it is likely to be
harmful don't. In the broad world of business, travel is not uncommon. For
example, construction workers might be on the road for months working on a
project.

In software, heavy travel is probably more common within consulting firms than
any place else. But big organizations often shift people around.

As for negotiating more money, a person can always ask. Depending on the
company culture and the individuals involved it may or may not generate
positive or negative reactions.

Good luck.

------
davelnewton
Additional compensation? For what, doing your job?

I _can 't_ do it because of family obligations. If I didn't have family
obligations, sure, why not? "All the expenses" includes food, so I'd basically
get to spend time in a new place, see new things, solve problems.

